# where does everyone shop???



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

where does everyone shop, i need to cut back prices, seems to be costing a fortune now

also looking for a gd price for steak, luv a gd steak


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Extra lean mince steak .. healthy living range from tescos .. 2 packs of 500g for fiver..

shop in tescos .. apart from my chicken i get it in bulk


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Costco or see what offers are on at usual places (asda, tesco, morrisons)


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

ASDA for household stuff, Morrisons for most other things.

Turkey Mince 500g £1.78 at Morrisons...wholegrain rice 2 boil in the bag pouches for a £1. All good.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

butchers for meat

i get 5kg of chicken breast for 20 quid. i get 5kg of turkey breast crown for 22 quid. he slices the turkey half into thin steaks and minces half so its turkey breast mince not the ****y stuff from tesco.

eggs from the same place 30 large for 3 quid.

steak i have to buy 70 quids worth at a time from the same place but i get sirloin and rump and works out around 5 quid a kg awesome prices.

oats/veg/rice etc i go local tesco.

buckwheat flour/sprouted bread other other more individual stuff i order off the net or theres a decent local health store.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

waitrose :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :ban:

i like sainsbury's too, and tescos at a push. Asda is usually fully of chavs/drunks/homeless people :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sizar said:


> Extra lean mince steak .. healthy living range from tescos .. 2 packs of 500g for fiver..
> 
> shop in tescos .. apart from my chicken i get it in bulk


Im exactly the same. Only ever shop in Tesco's as its what im used to and the extra lean mince is a great price. Chicken i get 10kg in bulk from butchers for £50.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> Im exactly the same. Only ever shop in Tesco's as its what im used to and the extra lean mince is a great price. Chicken i get 10kg in bulk from butchers for £50.


i get 11KG for £34 :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sizar said:


> i get 11KG for £34 :thumb:


Your sh1tting me!!!! Thats an awesome price, where from??


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

my mate got a kebab shop so i get it off him .. he gets it direct from his supplier ..


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

waitrose on cheat day tesco/morrisons rest of the time


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

TESCO!


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

i shop at tescos but i get all my meat.eggs milk etc from the local farm shop.5kg fresh chicken breasts for £20 and 30 free range eggs for £2.50.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

i have my own shop................im a butcher....... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Mums go to Iceland.

I go to FASDA


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I live in a small rural town with little choice over where I can shop... Tesco (which is normally good but the local store is [email protected]), a local butcher/abattoir, a local green grocer and a farmers market.

For supps always online - BSD and iherb.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Spragga said:


> i have my own shop................im a butcher....... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


 Where's your shop?

Any chance of a discount? :whistling:


----------

